# Want to Turbo my SE-R. questions.help.



## xNismoSE-Rx (Oct 5, 2006)

Just like the title says.  

I havent seen any altima SE-R's with turbos.. and idk if it is possible or not to turborchage them. I have seen VQ35's 3.5 SE with turbos though.

-First off r there any turbo chargers that will work? The Turbo kit. from " Turbo-kits.com" it says for VQ35 3.5L 5 speed only.
-2nd of all , saddly i have an automatic transsmition, with manual mode.(tiptronic w/e u wanna call it) Will it hurt my transsmition?. I read that auto trans. are good up to 8 PSI. Can I run more boost?
- Do you guys know any Altima SE-R's with turbos out there?



Dumb Question.

If I went to the nissan dealer would they swap me a manual trans? any idea how much? I dont know just a thought.



Thanks


----------



## qbturbo (Nov 16, 2006)

Hit me up @ [email protected]. I have a 97 Maxima SE 5 spd turbo. There is a 2006 Altima SE-R turbo out here in NYC too. I can give you some suggestions and some advice.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

I think the main reason people don't go turbo on the Altima is because its FWD. Most of the VQ35 turbos out right now are for the 350Z and the G35, which are RWD (and some AWD).


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

Personally I would like to supercharge my SE-R. Anyone have any ideas or know if its possible?


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Altima_SE-R said:


> Personally I would like to supercharge my SE-R. Anyone have any ideas or know if its possible?


Yes, it's possible, I was looking into that myself for a bit. Best bet is probably a centrifugal supersharger, the gear types from Stillen don't fit the FWD VQ. AFAIK there is no specific kit for the 3.5 Alti, but talking with Procharger and Vortech there seem to be some where a G35 kit has been modified to fit. The main bits are the smae, you'd just have to re-route the plumbing (plus some other stuff I have no doubt missed).


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

Turbo-kits.com has a kit for the altima's baisicly all year models, It's quite pricey but I plan on getting one mainy because they are dyno proven and you can trust the quality as compaired to peiceing your own kit together. I'm not sure what you are going for whether you were looking for a kit or looking for peices to make one; I just found that kit a while back and have been thinking about it for along time, probablly next year's tax return I will purchase it. anyways, I hope this is of some help to you. best of luck in your searches. Peace.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

acriml01 said:


> I think the main reason people don't go turbo on the Altima is because its FWD. Most of the VQ35 turbos out right now are for the 350Z and the G35, which are RWD (and some AWD).


thats crap. you think all those turbo hondas are any different than a nissan. the fwd argument is pretty much moot unless youre making tons of power and all you run is on a street.


----------



## adragone1028 (Apr 28, 2007)

I have a 2005 altima SE-R (Auto) and wanted to do some work to my car. I was oringally going to add an intake, pulley, exhaust, headers, cams, and the technosquare ECU. By doing that with parts and labor I figure it would be 4 grand and get me about 270 whp. Then someone told me to just get a turbo which is 6200 and about another 1500 to install, and that would get 350 whp. Should I man up and just go for the turbo? Or just be cheap and get an intake and ECU for 750 and have 240 whp? This is figuring 260 * .85 = 221 whp and another 10 whp for the intake and ecu.


----------



## adragone1028 (Apr 28, 2007)

xNismoSE-Rx said:


> Just like the title says.
> 
> I havent seen any altima SE-R's with turbos.. and idk if it is possible or not to turborchage them. I have seen VQ35's 3.5 SE with turbos though.
> 
> ...


I spoke to the people at turbo kits and they told me that the kit does not work on that auto, only the manuel. I don't know the reason for that, but I am waiting for a response. I know it can be bigger, and may cause some problems with piping, but it already is a custom job, so why not just customize it a little more? Waiting for their response to find out for sure. Then the other thing is that he says that there is 348 whp, will you actually be able to use it, or will your tires just keep spinning? I would be more impressed with quarter mile times. What is the purpose of having all that power if they car cannot use it all?


----------

